# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofdpijntips!- Artikel

## Agnes574

Tips om de kans op hoofdpijn te verminderen 

-Cafeïne 
Vermijd cafeïneproducten zoals koffie, (pure) chocolade en cola.

-Slapen 
Probeer een regelmatig slaappatroon aan te houden en minimaal één uur vóór middernacht te slapen. 
Probeer ontspannen in bed te stappen. Bijvoorbeeld door voordat u gaat slapen een avondwandeling maken en geen emotionele gesprekken te voeren.

-Beweging 
Probeer regelmatig te bewegen of aan sport te doen: minimaal 3 maal per week minimaal 30 minuten achtereen lopen, fietsen of zwemmen. 

-Pijnstillers 
Het regelmatige gebruik van pijnstillers kan leiden tot hoofdpijn. Gebruik dus zo min mogelijk en
indien mogelijk liever helemaal geen pijnstillers.

-Alcohol / Roken
Drink geen of zo weinig mogelijk alcohol, en rook niet.


(bron: www.gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Wie heeft er nog meer tips?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

*Weg met hoofdpijn, tip 1: Water drinken*

Eén van de voornaamste redenen voor hoofdpijn is uitdroging. Dit komt door het drinken van koffie, thee e.d. waarbij je meer vocht verliest dan binnenkrijgt. Maar ook bij warme temperaturen verliezen we meer vocht. Hoofdpijn is dan een teken meer te moeten drinken. Drink dus voldoende water en verklein de kans op hoofdpijn. Komt de hoofdpijn op, neem dan eerst een glas water .

*Weg met hoofdpijn, tip 2: Koffie*

Hoewel koffie zojuist als oorzaak aangewezen werd voor het verliezen van vocht en veroorzaken van hoofdpijn, kan te weinig koffie ook hoofdpijn veroorzaken. Wie veel koffie drinkt, kan verslaaft raken aan caffeine. Wanneer je minder koffie nuttigt, kan het tekort aan caffeine hoofdpijn veroorzaken.

*Weg met hoofdpijn, tip 3: Rust*

Hoofdpijn kan ook worden veroorzaakt door stress. Rust daarom voldoende. Slaap genoeg uren en neem voldoende pauzes. Zet er toch hoofdpijn door, maak dan eens een wandeling van 5 minuten.

*Weg met hoofdpijn, tip 4: Ontspan*

Geen tijd om 5 minuten de hoofdpijn weg te wandelen? Sluit de ogen dan en wrijf tegen de zijkanten van uw hoofd. Ook op de kruin van uw hoofd, tussen uw wenkbrauwen en bij uw oren zitten drukpunten tegen hoofdpijn, Ontspan! Masseer deze punten en de hoofdpijn zal verminderen.

*Weg met hoofdpijn, tip 5: Natte washand*

Hoewel het tijdens het werk lastig gaat, is een koude natte washand een geweldig middel zijn tegen hoofdpijn. Ga rustig zitten of liggen. Ontspan, met de koude natte washand. Uw hoofdpijn zal zeker verminderen.

*Weg met hoofdpijn, tip 6: Warm bad*

Hoofdpijn is goed aan te pakken door te ontspannen. Neem bij hoofdpijn bijvoorbeeld eens een goed warm bad. Ontspan uw spieren. Gespannen spieren kunnen namelijk ook hoofdpijn veroorzaken.
*
Weg met hoofdpijn, tip 7: Stoom
*
Stoom is een ander middel om hoofdpijn op te lossen. De warme lucht vult het hoofd en zorgt voor de juiste ontspanning. Draai de nek een paar keer rond en masseer de nekspieren. Uw hoofpijn zal zeker verminderen.

_Bron:www.gezondheid.webstein.nl_

----------

